# New orchids for me



## Ruth (May 22, 2013)

I picked up five orchids from our trip to Hawaii.
Phrag. Peruflora's Spirit (Eric Young 'Rocket Fire' 4n x kovachii 'gigantic form')
Phrag Emelia Arias
Masd. guttulata
Masd. floribunda pink
Paph. fairrieanum 1/2 album x sib ('Taller Tower' x 'Better Half Yet')
First kovachii crosses for me and am looking for info on how to grow them. Do you grow them sitting in water like the pearcii???


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2013)

Good healthy-looking plants.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, those kovachii hybrids will appreciate sitting in water, just keep it fresh. I have a Eumelia Arias (and had a Peruflora's Spirit). Both enjoy fairly bright light, which brings out the red color in the base of the leaves, and warm temps. I also supplement the potting mix with oyster shell, but I can't confirm if it actually helps.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Good healthy-looking plants.



I agree!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 22, 2013)

You got some nice ones!


----------



## Trithor (May 23, 2013)

Nice selection of plants, good luck with them.


----------



## abax (May 23, 2013)

Niiiiiiice plants.


----------



## JeanLux (May 23, 2013)

They look great!!!! Jean


----------

